# Finished Aged Toe Pincher Coffin



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well I finally finished the Toe Pincher Coffin which I built for a neighbor and sold it to him for a price under $200.00. I hope everyone likes what I've built, it is the first aged coffin that I've built and plan to build more before Halloween. Most of them will be for sale, I haven't set up any for shipping outside of where I live at this time.

This is a full size coffin a 6ft person can or could fit inside it. I designed the lid as a 3/4, 1/4 split. You can just remove the top and show a head if you want or remove the entire lid for full exposure. The frame is painted black so at night the cracks show up and gives the effect of being rotted.

I would like to give comment that the idea came from another website which many of you have probably visited from time to time. I have adapted the coffin from the original designs.

Thanks to Screaming Scarecrow.com, below is a link to the website
http://screamingscarecrow.com

So to see a bigger picture just click on a picture. I hope all of you like it!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

"Bodies not included"

So are you shipping these things put together? If so it must really cost.
They really look great. Is this old wood or are you distressing it yourself?


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Not shipping at this time. Just building locally where I live. I will be working on a plan down the road for shipping as a kit or something like that. Sorry that bodies are not included, you would supply the body from where ever you can find a "Bodies are Us" store. LOL!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This really looks great! The distressed wood gives it that old, creepy rotted look, like it was just dug up from an old grave. I'd buy one if I lived in your area.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice job TW!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Bone Dancer said:


> "Bodies not included"
> 
> So are you shipping these things put together? If so it must really cost.
> They really look great. Is this old wood or are you distressing it yourself?


First let me say Thank You so far to everyone who has commented on the coffin I built. This one was for my neighbor across the street where I live, so I took really extra time on this one.

In answer to your question Bone Dancer, the wood is old and distressed already. It takes time to match up the different pieces because each piece of wood isn't the same.

The idea behind it was to make it look as if it had been in the ground for sometime and had rotted somewhat. Thus coined the name that I've given these coffins as I build them "Graverobber Coffins". :jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love your "Graverobber". Looks old and decrepit.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

This turned out looking really great! I like the look of the wood too! Your neighbor is lucky to have a talented "Graverobber" in the hood!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Randy, your coffin looks fantastic! It really does have that freshly unearthed look to it! I wish I lived there, I would definitely HAVE to have one!!! Yay you!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet! The aging is fantastic!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Again, thanks everybody for those kind and thoughtful words! I am working on a way that I can ship these. These will be smaller in height and not so big overall. I will keep everyone posted on when and if I'm successful in getting this accomplished. So stay tuned! Again, I am really glad that everyone likes the coffin I'm kind of proud of it too!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

LOVE IT! You did a really awesome job. The weathering and rotted boards look amazing.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Uruk-Hai said:


> LOVE IT! You did a really awesome job. The weathering and rotted boards look amazing.


Thank you, it is sometimes hard to match up the boards so that they look like they belong or in sync with each other. The weathering just come with time and age. I really try to find the right boards a more natural effect. :jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Coming Soon! New pics of smaller coffins and half size or ground breaker coffins!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Looking great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job on this!! It's look great


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

fantastic job there TW.....like the way you have the coffin looking well rotted....nice one!


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks awesome! Looks a lot like you may have used old privacy fence panels? I use those for everything from coffins to barrels and even my pirate ship (I even use them for fence occasionally). I really like the thought with the cross on the front and the black painted inside.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

It's perfect.


----------

